# Vancouver Kayak Club Whitewater Festival



## surfsister (Feb 16, 2008)

To celebrate 50 years of kayaking the Vancouver Kayak Club is hosting a Whitewater Festival on the Chilliwack River in British Columbia. 
Dates: May 2-4, 2008

The Chilliwack river is known for its consistent water, challenging rapids for many levels (Class 2-4), including 'Tamihi', beautiful scenery, nice camping and easy access. 

A gateway to a spring paddling trip in BC!

For more information: Vancouver Kayak Club Whitewater Festival


----------

